# NCE(and any brand) JMRI and decoder pro?



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm simply wondering, as I'm trying to learn, if it would be helpful to install the USB interface and try some jmri changes of the cv values? Because this, and correct me if I'm won't, is all done on the program track correct? I don't fully understand all of the accessory decoder, but I'd like to do possibly some of the NCE light it decoders, as they are interpretive and I would possibly like to try and hold a simplistic blinking crossing gate. Not to mention I I'm thinking of converting to let for all my lighting needs..

I'm just wondering and just asking for some advice and any pointers anyone can give... I'm trying to look and watch YouTube videos for crash course, but you all on this forum have helped me tremendously with my quick progress...


So thanks in advance

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

JMRI, you can choose to program on the main as well as on a programing track.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

DecoderPro, IMO, is the best part of JMRI. 

I've used DecoderPro with NCE Pro Cab, Digitrax DCS100/DCS200, Roco Z21 and Digikeijs DR5000 command stations.

There are essentially two types of decoders in the DCC world.

Decoders that are intended for use in locomotives and decoders that are intended for doing things like controlling turnouts or signals.

Decoders for locos are called "mobile" decoders but can be used in things other than locos. 

I have track cleaning cars that have motors that spin cleaning pads that rub on the rails. The motors are controlled by a mobile decoder.

Decoders for turnouts, etc are called "stationary" decoders though you will often see them called "accessory" decoders.

To the best of my knowledge all mobile decoders are programmable in "programming track" mode or "on the main" mode.

Most stationary decoders I have worked with only program "on the main".


The good thing about NCE Light It decoders is that they are inexpensive.


Frederick


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

JerryH said:


> JMRI, you can choose to program on the main as well as on a programing track.


Thanks.. looks like another part to order....

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> DecoderPro, IMO, is the best part of JMRI.
> 
> ...


Yes, about the NCE decoders (particularly) three light it, is that it's interesting that they are 3 for 19.95. I watched a few videos last night and I may order a few to try them out. What I did not know (but do now), is how they are wired in for power. I was thinking to myself, that they(the stationary decoders) cannot all run off the track bus, but indeed they do.


What I really want to do is create a flashing signal, and the light it has that functionality built in by default.. so I will probably order the decoders this week, along with some micro led and resistors.. I will additionally order a booster (because, Lord knows how much power this is going to take, once I start converting my lighting over to led from incandescent), and the USB interface (along with a flashing signal) for programming. 

Thank you for the input and confirmation...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

MatroxD said:


> the USB interface (along with a flashing signal) for programming.


Hi,

USB interface? What specifically are you referring to?

I bought a pack of the "Light It" devices to verify how they work.

If you need any help feel free to ask.

Frederick


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> USB interface? What specifically are you referring to?
> 
> ...


This one:

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/nce-524223-usb-interface/

I need the interface to connect the computer (laptop) to the cab system..

And I'm sure I will ask you questions and thanks for the offer.. But in an overview, how have they been for you? And how's the programming for them?

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

MatroxD said:


> This one:
> https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/nce-524223-usb-interface/


I did not realize you had a Power Cab. Thanks for the link.



MatroxD said:


> This one:
> in an overview, how have they been for you? And how's the programming for them?


They just arrived and I have yet to get around to testing them. They are not something I would use but I like to stay on top of products from the main stream DCC vendors.

Frederick


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Light-its are programmed on the main, and are easily programmed with just the Powercab. Adding a USB interface to the mix is nice, and I prefer JMRI to using the PowerCab to program locos. If you are going to add a booster it can become confusing. Once you add a SB5 booster you lose the programming track in JMRI. 

You shouldn't need any resistors on the light-it's. All of that is built into the decoder, and you can dim them via the CV values.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I stopped using stationary decoders that were track powered as I did not want to interfere with an power going to the engines. Much better to use stationary decoders that can take power from a different source. the decoders still plug into a loconet, just don't swipe power from it.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

fcwilt said:


> DecoderPro, IMO, is the best part of JMRI.


I agree. I use DecoderPro to program all the stationary decoders on my layout as well as for my locomotives. Its so much nicer than dealing with straight CV values and the interfaces on the command stations.

So I do think you'd like having the USB interface into your NCE system just for the ability to use DecoderPro.

Mark


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

sachsr1 said:


> Light-its are programmed on the main, and are easily programmed with just the Powercab. Adding a USB interface to the mix is nice, and I prefer JMRI to using the PowerCab to program locos. If you are going to add a booster it can become confusing. Once you add a SB5 booster you lose the programming track in JMRI.
> 
> You shouldn't need any resistors on the light-it's. All of that is built into the decoder, and you can dim them via the CV values.


Ok, so that makes me wonder then, with programming via JMRI, am I able to program on the main to each "individual" locomotive.. As you said, that is the one thing that I discovered (not having a programming track), that I may not like if I as a booster. But I can't see this technically being an upgrade, if you have to go through all those changes.. Going back to removing all the locomotives,I don't particularly care for, even if my layout is small.. But.. I run my programming track via a DPDT switch. Could this override the need for a dedicated programming track? If this is the case, I'm all in!

And ah.... I forgot the resistors are built in to the light it's! Awesomeness!

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> I stopped using stationary decoders that were track powered as I did not want to interfere with an power going to the engines. Much better to use stationary decoders that can take power from a different source. the decoders still plug into a loconet, just don't swipe power from it.


That's honestly why I'm thinking about going ahead and adding a booster. Currently, at the speeds I run my 4 locos, with 3 of them being sound equipped, at most I've measured using 0.6 amps. Which really isn't anything at all. But if I start adding in accessories like my lights, that "potentially" could cause a problem for the powercab alone (trying to think proactively).. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I agree. I use DecoderPro to program all the stationary decoders on my layout as well as for my locomotives. Its so much nicer than dealing with straight CV values and the interfaces on the command stations.
> 
> So I do think you'd like having the USB interface into your NCE system just for the ability to use DecoderPro.
> 
> Mark


Sounds good. I will order that then probably tomorrow.. As I was asking above so you program on the main, each individual loco? There is no longer that issue of mixing up our accidentally programming all of the locomotives? I want to be sure of this one aspect, because it is a pretty big factor and change in and of itself. Which could be either very, very good if I understand correctly.. Or very bad to catastrophic if I don't have a clear understanding.. So best with me on this one. As it completely would change how I did things...

Thanks...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi MatroxD,

Using a booster for stationary decoders is a good idea.

You should also use a booster, or electronic circuit breaker for power to the track for running of trains.

If you do this then a short on the track will not prevent you from controlling turnouts, signals, lights, etc.

Using the current version of DecoderPro is also a good idea for configuring NCE Light-Its. DecoderPro uses the correct CV numbers, unlike the NCE documentation.

Frederick


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

You lose the programming track with the smart booster. The switch just moves your main to a small section of track. You need to either set up your pcp panel and powercab on a separate track, or switch out the jumpers on the usb interface and set it back up as a powercab. Confused yet? I was. You can program a lot of the cv’s on the main but changing the loco address on the main with the sb5 leads to a scrambled address.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi MatroxD,
> 
> Using a booster for stationary decoders is a good idea.
> 
> ...


Hi!


Yes, I am new to DCC, so trying to learn all I can. I actually I think have only had the powercab for about a month and this is the madness it's led me to this quickly.. 

But yes, I'm going to run everything off the booster. You guys have given me more to think about now as far as which to order and install first, but I think that's the direction I am going...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

sachsr1 said:


> You lose the programming track with the smart booster. The switch just moves your main to a small section of track. You need to either set up your pcp panel and powercab on a separate track, or switch out the jumpers on the usb interface and set it back up as a powercab. Confused yet? I was. You can program a lot of the cv’s on the main but changing the loco address on the main with the sb5 leads to a scrambled address.


OMG what?! Ha ha ha! Yes, I am confused now! Ok, so everything I ask is going to be under the assumption that I am going forward with the booster (I know me, and that's what I'm going to do)..

Ok so first question and this will probably be there way I will go.. So if I set up the powercab on a separate track, the only thing I will be doing is switching out the actual cab correct? From the main track with the booster, to the one with the powercab? And if that's the case, I will need to buy the booster, another panel, and I'm thinking another 6 wire cable? And I correct as far as what additional I will need, adding to what I already have with the powercab setup? So I will have 2 setups:

Main:
SB5, 
UTP panel with flat cable running from booster to UTP panel
Powercab (running as dummy controller that can be disconnected for programming
USB interface
Coiled cable going to cab
USB cable
Laptop

Programming:
Powercab power supply
Powercab (running as actual powercab that)
PCP panel
Flat cable going to the cab

Is this about right? I will want to order everything as sort of a project, and then, setup the main first, and then gradually work on setting up the program track. 

And thinking this through, that is the best way to go correct? Because I won't need to change loco addresses too often, and will be just messing with the CVS and values within the decoders that are already setup. 


Does this make sense and am I on the right track (no pun intended.. LMAO)?


Sent from my Note 8


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like you're on the right track.

You will use the cable that's on your PowerCab now on the Programming track only. You will use RJ-12 straight connected wire on all the parts of your main track bus. Normal telephone wire is wired to cross over, so don't use that unless you are going to cut it, and do your own connectors. I used this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002J1QV6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

sachsr1 said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track.
> 
> You will use the cable that's on your PowerCab now on the Programming track only. You will use RJ-12 straight connected wire on all the parts of your main track bus. Normal telephone wire is wired to cross over, so don't use that unless you are going to cut it, and do your own connectors. I used this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002J1QV6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ok cool, sounds really good.. Thanks a ton

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

After thinking about it for a couple days, I may wait on the booster. I want it, but it sounds a bit more complicated than I want to get into at this very moment. I'm not sure honestly. I want to do the booster, just not sure if it's a requirement for this little project?

I thought about it, and really, what started that thought process, was the thought, that really, I just wanted to add a flashing crossing gate. As goofy as that sounds, because they aren't so common anymore, that led me to the decoders (the light it ones) and then, to possibly needing a booster. But just to do the blinking LEDs for the sign, I shouldn't need anything besides my cab and the light it (along with 2 red LED bulbs and a crossing gate). At least that's what I'm calculating in my mind?



Sent from my Note 8


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

For just one Light-It device you do not need a booster.

The Light-It devices do what they say and are inexpensive. But, IMO, they are not very "installation friendly". While my soldering skills are up to the task I do not care for devices that have to be soldered in. I prefer, and use, devices that use screw terminals, compression connectors or insulation-displacement connectors. Naturally to add these connectors makes the devices cost more.

Frederick


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> For just one Light-It device you do not need a booster.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will probably grab a pack to see how they are. I think I'm so used to soldering that it's almost like breathing.. As crazy as that sounds... But I'm willing everything at the moment.. My currency keeper came in, so that will be the nearest project. But by this weekend I should have a plan. That's if I don't go flying
.. 


Lol

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> For just one Light-It device you do not need a booster.
> 
> ...


Hey Fredrick, 

Question.. to change the default address of the light it board, from 3, to say 1234(since I'm going to use more than one light it board), do I just do "program on the main, standard, and set any 4 digit long address"? I've never changed anything as far as an address on the main. I have always used the programming track with my locomotives. I just want to be sure before I try this?....


Thanks,

D

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

MatroxD said:


> Hey Fredrick,
> Question.. to change the default address of the light it board...
> Sent from my Note 8


Hi,

Glad to help.

From the manual:

*
- Press the gold colored program button on the Light-It (the Light-It LED starts flashing)
- Decide what address you want the Light-It to have.
- Select that address on your throttle.
- Call up Program on the Main (also called OPs mode on some DCC systems) on your throttle
- Program CV1 to a value of 1.
- The flashing of the LED should stop indicating the Light-It has accepted the new address.
NOTE: The LED will flash for about 60 seconds then return normal operations if the Light-It
doesn’t receive any programming. If you were too slow just push the button again to start
another attempt.*

Hope this helps.

Frederick


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to help.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Yes, lol, as goofy as it sounds, I read that in the manual, but confused myself because I couldn't imagine it being that easy. I honestly thought I had missed something...

But ok, thanks for the confirmation. I'm just waiting for them to arrive so I can get started.. I have a crossing gate that is coming in a few days also, along with my USB interface...

But I'm hoping the light it will be simple enough, as I have 9 things I need to convert over.. I will let you know how the first one goes..


Thanks a ton again,

D

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

OMG! How easy it is to set up! Thanks Frederick! This is simply awesome! I have to cut the insides of my house for this one to show on both sides, but it's awesome! And all controlled with the cab! Wall wart goodbye for good!









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I am simply loving decoder pro! It is allowing me, as you guys advised to make changes on the fly, and in real time.. I think it was Micheal that advised using the controller in conjunction with the laptop running decoder which is simply awesome!

Thank you guys for the instruction, help and feedback! It's much appreciated... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------

